# Car dealership



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

I was asked to bid on a mid size ford dealership in my area and i have never plowed a dealership before. I was just wondering how guy bid them. Not sure if i should do it by the storm, seasonal, per push, or by the hr. Thanks for the helpe im just trying to do see what other guys doo with dealership's. Thanks


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would bid it by the push. Included in that is the time to sit and wait on the to move the cars from one side of the lot to the other. You'll have to go through and clear the driving lanes, and one side of the lot where the cars, aren't. Then when they open, the sales men, and who every else is able will move all the cars to the other side of the lot for you to plow that. Just make sure you have money in for either a return trip, or to sit and wait on them, if you have no other jobs close by that you can go to.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Rc2505 has it correct. I used to work at a car dealership.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you're using a Ford to plow that lot. I would agree plan on at least one return trip maybe 2 if it is a really large one. Don't forget salting


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Rc2505;1130668 said:


> I would bid it by the push. Included in that is the time to sit and wait on the to move the cars from one side of the lot to the other. You'll have to go through and clear the driving lanes, and one side of the lot where the cars, aren't. Then when they open, the sales men, and who every else is able will move all the cars to the other side of the lot for you to plow that. Just make sure you have money in for either a return trip, or to sit and wait on them, if you have no other jobs close by that you can go to.


 thats good advice, Also do a search on car dealerships someone ask your same question like about three weeks ago, There was some other good advice on that one two.. thats about as much help as I could give.ussmileyflag


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys and yes we own 3 fords and soon to be 4.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Push it by the hour, you will have to wait for someone to clean cars off and move them, sometimes more than once. I use to plow two car dealers and what a PITA they are. Of course if you do it per push the guys moving cars work real slow.

Regards Mike


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You also need either a VEE blade or a Containment blade of some sort. Car lots are a pain and take a LOOOOONNNNGGGGG time with a straight blade .


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Push it by the hour. And Id maker sure its a darn good rate since you have alot of liability with new cars everywhere.


----------

